# CAvity Wall Insulation - Does it make a huge difference



## Sydney100 (7 Jul 2009)

Hi

I know theres tons of threads on this but most looking for recommendations on how to do it and best option.  I have 3 companies coming out to quote me, but I'm starting to hear horror stories from reading the boards and people insisting it can ruin your house if not done properly.  Just wondering is there any people out there who had it done not on a new build but on an existing older house and is there a noticeable difference.  

I was all excited about getting this done as our house is pretty cold but now am nervous that we will waste 2K or whatever.  Obviously I'll go with a company that are accredited on the SEI website and I'm most happy with.
Thanks


----------



## davidoco (7 Jul 2009)

have you a cavity between two walls for your external wall or a cavity block (very common in dublin). Measure total depth of wall if unsure


----------



## david ross (9 Jul 2009)

Sydney100 said:


> Hi
> 
> I know theres tons of threads on this but most looking for recommendations on how to do it and best option to do cavity wall insulation.  I have 3 companies coming out to quote me, but I'm starting to hear horror stories from reading the boards and people insisting it can ruin your house if not done properly.  Just wondering is there any people out there who had it done not on a new build but on an existing older house and is there a noticeable difference.
> 
> ...


Saving money on your heating bills is as  easy as taking steps for cavity 
                     Typically, a  large, non-attached house can save around 40% of its 
                     energy bill by  using cavity wall insulation.
                                        To install cavity wall insulation, your property must have two masonry brick or block walls, with minimum 50mm of space between them. Homes built between 1930 and 1995 are the most commonly requiring cavity wall insulation. If your home was built before this period, the property probably has solid walls. If it was built later, insulation is most likely included within the walls.
                    Many Irish dwellings have cavity walls that could be filled. You can find out if you too have cavity walls by measuring your walls at a door or window for thickness. If the walls are solid, the measurement will be around 23 cm thick, while if a cavity exists, the wall will be around 30 cm thick.


----------



## nediaaa (9 Jul 2009)

Hi, We had it done on our house(built in 1970) 2 years ago and it make a huge difference. Insulate, insulate insulate. We used Ecobead in Galway. It cost E900 euro at the height of the boom. It should be less now


----------



## Sydney100 (9 Jul 2009)

We have cavity walls the guy was here measuring up yesterday, drilled holes in 3 places and stuck a camera in to make sure.  Getting it done in September along with the attic, our house is 2,400sq ft so its costing 1500 but the grant is E650, another guy came last night and his quote was E1900.  The first guy came from a big well established company so will go with them.  

They also do boiler upgrade and heating control zones so getting that done too, waiting on a price for that, our boiler is 16 years old so we're just burning money way on that, theres also a grant for that too so hopefully it will all pay for itself in a couple of years.


----------



## Mpsox (9 Jul 2009)

Did it in my last house a few years back, absolutely fabulous difference. Only issue we had was like any insulation of this type, we did find out where there were a few small holes and cracks in walls as there was a few small leaks, but nothing major


----------



## Sydney100 (9 Jul 2009)

Great thats what I wanted to hear, was reading alot of horror stories on here about botched jobs etc.  Our house is freezing in winter so cold I have to work in my office with the heating on full blast wearing a scarf and jacket huddled by the radiator.  Plus alot of it is open plan with high ceilings impossible to heat properly.


----------



## BarneyMc (9 Jul 2009)

yes had it done and makes a huge difference! Just make sure your installer has IAB/British Board approvals.


----------



## allthedoyles (9 Jul 2009)

Sydney100 said:


> We have cavity walls the guy was here measuring up yesterday, drilled holes in 3 places and stuck a camera in to make sure. Getting it done in September along with the attic, our house is 2,400sq ft so its costing 1500 but the grant is E650,
> .


 
Sydney , 
We are getting the exact job done too. Expecting a guy to drill holes and use camera to check .

Are you going to get the BER (before and after inspection ? )

Ours is townhouse and costing 1000e , which includes roof .


----------



## Sydney100 (9 Jul 2009)

yes I think I will as the BER grant cover E200 of the E250 so seems daft not it.  Guy from this company is also very good he offered to talk to me through the grant application process and will advise but it seems very straight forward to apply.


----------

